# Hairspray to set foundation?



## jess!:) (Oct 25, 2010)

I know people have been doing this foreverrrrr.

But does it really work?

Wouldn't it makeyour skin look oily?

Anybody here do it?

I'd like to try, but im scared i'd breakout &amp;/or it'd look oily and gross.

Thanks!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 25, 2010)

People do that? Yikes! I wouldn't. They make setting sprays.


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 25, 2010)

I know, BUT i thought because hairsprays cheap &amp; you gets heaps, it'd be good to find out what people think.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 25, 2010)

depends on what you are using for foundation... silica microspheres for liquid foundation and a mist of water for powders.  Hairspray...please don't use hairspray.  have you accidently gotten hairspray on your forehead?  It becomes shiny like laquer.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 26, 2010)

Never used hairspray to set makeup before... Ben Nye makes cheap setting sprays.


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 26, 2010)

Im not going to use it, I just wanted to know if anybody here has


----------



## divadoll (Oct 28, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never used hairspray to set makeup before... Ben Nye makes cheap setting sprays.



All you need is water in a spritz bottle.  100% refillable


----------



## rose white (Oct 28, 2010)

I have done it.  This was a long time ago, before I knew better.  I was probably 15 or so.  I read it as a tip in a magazine article, I think in Seventeen magazine.  It certainly kept my makeup on, but it made my skin pretty shiny and weird.  I only did it once, because not only did it not look great, it made my skin feel pretty tight and dry.  I only use setting sprays in the summer, and then I usually use make up forever.


----------



## blondepearl (Oct 28, 2010)

I've never heard of that before. It just doesn't seem safe!


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 5, 2010)

That sounds terrible. I would never try that. Think of what kind of ingredients go into hairspray.

I would imagine it can clog your pores and cause you to break out, not to forget, irritate your skin! 

I think it would make your face look like you had a shot of botox and covered in that shiny cucumber peel mask! 

Use primer and pressed powder to set make up. There are a lot of healthy brands out there that can help the condition of your skin. 

http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com


----------



## aliana (Nov 5, 2010)

Yikes XD

Sorry but I burst out laughing when I saw this thread. Sometimes I use hairspray to set charcoal and pastels on paper...I'd never ever use it to set my face hahahah


----------



## Shelley (Nov 5, 2010)

I would never use hairspray. It sticks on the skin and if  some  accidently got in your eyes it wouldn't be good. I often fill a mist bottle with water to set my makeup or you can buy Evian spray (basically water in a bottle but mineralized?).


----------



## Annelle (Nov 5, 2010)

I've heard of people using that when I went to anime expo, but it's like...full face makeup (not normal foundation looking stuff...like a blue face or clown white face), and they want to make sure it doesn't rub off on clothing. (for the clown white, for example, you paint down to the neck line and you don't want it rubbing off on the collars of the costume throughout the day)

I know there are setting sprays to help make sure that sweat or oils don't make the makeup wear out, but are there setting sprays to make makeup safe to even the touch/clothing rub? (one of the guys there did a hairspray spray on their face)

I hadn't heard of it before this summer when I saw it though, and I don't know if there's anything better. (it is kind of also an extreme case of wanting to make sure absolutely none of the makeup wears off onto clothing that is constantly rubbing against it, too)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 5, 2010)

I wouldnt do it, sticky and hard! Setting sprays are out there


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 6, 2010)

I've heard of using hairspray to set eyebrows, but _face makeup?!_ Must irritate the skin quite a bit I'd imagine!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 14, 2010)

*There is no  smiley **adequate enough to convey my horror at the thought of spraying hairspray on ones face. I have the perfect picture, but I can't get it to post. *


----------



## glamadelic (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you ever heard of model in a bottle? In Cosmo school, we had an educator from TIGI Bedhead cosmetics come in and he actually mentioned this. He said he and a friend did an experiment... they bought a bottle of model in a bottle and compared it to a basic hairspray and the ingredients were virtually identical. So he was like... just use hairspray! LOL. I've actually only done it once... on Halloween to make my greasepaint stay... and it worked. My makeup lasted all day. I did, however get a break on my chin and cheek. :/


----------



## satojoko (Jun 28, 2011)

Lord, I would rather rub my face on a dirty toilet seat than use hair spray on it *bleh*

I make my own finishing spray - a mix of hydrosols and all sorts of other stuff to keep the skin hydrated yet NOT oily - which sets my makeup AND keeps it fresh. Will be selling it soon after many months of testing and having others give me feedback on it. But hairspray, HELL to tha NO!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People do that? Yikes! I wouldn't. They make setting sprays.



And what do you think are in the setting sprays? LOL Most setting sprays contain the same ingredients as Aqua Net - which is what people used back in the day as a setting spay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Elsa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldnt do it, sticky and hard! Setting sprays are out there



Agreed. I like finding inexpensive ways to do makeup just as much as the next girl, but that just doesn't seem safe. I'm allergic to a lot of things though, so I'd be worried I'd get some kind of reaction. I'd rather spend the money and get the MAC setting spray and know that it's developed for that purpose.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I like finding inexpensive ways to do makeup just as much as the next girl, but that just doesn't seem safe. I'm allergic to a lot of things though, so I'd be worried I'd get some kind of reaction. I'd rather spend the money and get the MAC setting spray and know that it's developed for that purpose.


 Do you happen to know what's in it since the MAC site does not list their ingredients?


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 28, 2011)

I have model in a bottle and have compared ingredient lists to hairsprays and have tried both on myself (not clients LOL) and have had similar results....on my skin it works. However, it's vital to hold it far back from your face and completely close your eyes and mouth, hold your breath, and wait until it's completely dry before opening. (The directions do mention this on model in a bottle).

It's bad, but I don't mind using myself as a guinea pig for cosmetics .....


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have model in a bottle and have compared ingredient lists to hairsprays and have tried both on myself (not clients LOL) and have had similar results....on my skin it works. However, it's vital to hold it far back from your face and completely close your eyes and mouth, hold your breath, and wait until it's completely dry before opening. (The directions do mention this on model in a bottle).
> 
> It's bad, but I don't mind using myself as a guinea pig for cosmetics .....


 It's an old pageant trick. I mean old since it's been 20 years since I've competed and it was already like two or three decades old at the time. The hair spray that was recommended is AquaNet and only AquaNet as the newer ones have different stuff in it (more) while AquaNet has been pretty much untouched since it's creation.

For those curious here are the ingredients in the Aqua Net Pro Hair Spray (white can, pink label):



> *Water (Aqua), Dimethyl Ether, SD Alcohol 40 B (Alcohol Denat)*, VA/Crotonates/Vinyl Neodecanoate *Copolymer*, *Acrylates Crosspolymer*, Amino Methyl Propanol, Sodium Benzoate, Cyclohexylamine, Triethyl Citrate, Cyclopentasiloxane, *Fragrance (Parfum)*


 Ingredients in Model In A Bottle:

The Ingredients are:



> *SD Alcohol 40B, Purified Water,* Isopentyldiol, *Acrylates */ *Octocrylamide*, *Copolymer*, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera), Biosaccharide Gum, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, and *light Fragrance*


 For those concerned about parabens... skip Model In A Bottle and use AquaNet since it contains no parabens. And Acylated Crosspolymer and Acrylate/Octocrylamide look to be the same item.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 30, 2011)

most hair sprays are not non-comedogenic I'm guessing..that would be hell for my skin..but I do sometimes use hairspray to groom my brows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JennyBino (Jul 8, 2011)

i would just maybe switch you makeup to something that just stays on without needing the help of hairspray. I use Dinair Airbrush Makeup and it just stays on all day long and i don't even have to retouch it throughout the rest of the day. It is wonderful!


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 8, 2011)

Hair spray? is this some old school makeup artist secret i missed? Im scared that when i close my eyes and spray my face that my eyes will get stuck....lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyBrownMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hair spray? is this some old school makeup artist secret i missed? Im scared that when i close my eyes and spray my face that my eyes will get stuck....lol


 Very old school. Old school makup artist, old school drag queen, old school beauty pageant BUT the hairspray used was Aqua Net and not any of the newer formulas. I posted before the ingredients of Model in a Bottle and it's pretty much the same as Aqua Net.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 9, 2011)

oh ok... cool. Thanks for the information.





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very old school. Old school makup artist, old school drag queen, old school beauty pageant BUT the hairspray used was Aqua Net and not any of the newer formulas. I posted before the ingredients of Model in a Bottle and it's pretty much the same as Aqua Net.


----------



## sharicimont (Jul 10, 2011)

No dont do it! It's going to be a total disaster.

You'll start looking oily and you will probably break out and besides it is not formulated for your skin!

Your hair can withstand much stronger chemicals than your face.

There are cheap setting sprays out there, like the elf one. However the higher end ones are much better.

If you have a problem with your makeup not lasting all day, i would recommend investing in a good quality setting spray (they really work) not hairspray.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 10, 2011)

lol.... u so funny! Im not going to put hairspray on my face.... but i do enjoy reading others info, its good to hear other thoughts and ways of doing things.



> Originally Posted by *sharicimont* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No dont do it! It's going to be a total disaster.
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 10, 2011)

Hairspray would totally break my skin out!! I would STAY AWAY from putting hairspray on your face.  There are setting sprays out on the market.  Just to name a few, there's Model in a Bottle, UD has 3 different sprays, Sephora has a makeup mist staying spray, ELF has a setting spray and MAC's Fix + is a setting spray, too.  So there's just a few to start looking into.  I love how the Sephora setting spray feels b/c you can use them directly on your bare skin and all the vitamins in the spray really make my skin feel great.  Put them in the fridge and spray them on your face when you get hot.  It is really refreshing! You can do that with your body sprays too, fyi.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hairspray would totally break my skin out!! I would STAY AWAY from putting hairspray on your face.  There are setting sprays out on the market.  Just to name a few, there's Model in a Bottle, UD has 3 different sprays, Sephora has a makeup mist staying spray, ELF has a setting spray and MAC's Fix + is a setting spray, too.  So there's just a few to start looking into.  I love how the Sephora setting spray feels b/c you can use them directly on your bare skin and all the vitamins in the spray really make my skin feel great.  Put them in the fridge and spray them on your face when you get hot.  It is really refreshing! You can do that with your body sprays too, fyi.


 Which has the virtually the same ingredients as AquaNet hairspray. lol In fact most setting sprays contain the many of the ingredients that AquaNet does.

Model in a Bottle - $18

*Ingredients*: SD Alcohol 40B, Purified Water, Isopentyldiol, Acrylates / Octocrylamide, Copolymer, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera), Biosaccharide Gum, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, and light Fragrance

Kat Von D Lock 'n' Load Makeup Setting Mist - $24

Ingredients: Water / Aqua / Eau, Alcohol, PVP, Phenoxyethanol, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Mineral Oil / ParaffinumLiquidum/ HuileMinerale, Aloe BarbadensisLeaf Extract, PolyhydroxystearicAcid, Isononyl Isononanoate, EthylhexylIsononanoate, Sodium CocamidopropylPG-Dimonium Chloride Phosphate, CucumisSativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Fragrance/Parfum.

Urban Decay De-Slick Oil-Control Makeup Setting Spray

*Ingredients*: Aqua (Water), SD-Alcohol 39-C, Polyhydroxystearic Acid, Isononyl Isononanoate, Ethylhexyl Isononanoate, Sodium Cocamidopropyl PG-Dimonium Chloride Phosphate, PVP, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Methyl Diisopropyl Propionamide, Methyl Methacrylate Cross Polymer, Dimethicone PEG-7 Phosphate, Gluconolactone, Sodium Benzoate, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Glycereth-5 Lactate, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Fragrance.

Urban Decay All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray - $29

*Ingredients*: Aqua (Water), SD-Alcohol 39-C, Polyhydroxystearic Acid, Isononyl Isononanoate Ethylhexyl Isononanoate, Sodium Cocamidopropyl PG-Dimonium Chloride Phosphate PVP, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Methyl Diisopropyl Propionamide, Dimethicone PEG-7 Phosphate, PPG-3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Gluconolactone, Sodium Benzoate, Glycereth-5 Lactate, Methyl Methacrylate Cross Polymer, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Fragrance.

Aqua Net - $3.50

*Ingredients*: Water (Aqua), Dimethyl Ether, SD Alcohol 40 B (Alcohol Denat), VA/Crotonates/Vinyl Neodecanoate Copolymer, Acrylates Crosspolymer, Amino Methyl Propanol, Sodium Benzoate, Cyclohexylamine, Triethyl Citrate, Cyclopentasiloxane, Fragrance (Parfum)

Now Mac Fix + contains no alcohol and instead contains glycerine. You can make a $5 (or less) version.

Mac Fix + $19

Ingredients: Water, glycerin, butylene glycol, cucumber fruit extract, chamomilla, camellia leaf extract, tocophryl acetate, caffeine, panthenol, hydrogenated castor oil, fragrance


----------



## gommiebears (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm...I would try it but I don't even like hairspray on my hair and my skin is super reactive.  I think I would postpone on both.  I learned my lesson on milk of magnesia.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Oct 31, 2012)

I was at a friends party and some of his friends are drag queens. Although, it was a very humid night their makeup was flawless...their trick hairspray! I heard this was an old pageant trick years ago. Thanks for listing the ingredients! It shows you how similar products are. They might change something but the active/main ingredients are the same. Sheer marketing.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which has the virtually the same ingredients as AquaNet hairspray. lol In fact most setting sprays contain the many of the ingredients that AquaNet does.
> ...


----------

